# Meet Tequila! at last :D



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

At long last I got the OH to take a couple of pictures of Tequila and her cage on his phone, so here they are!

Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

She is very pretty


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Pretty! And I love your cage.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous cage and birdie!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very nice, and Tequila is lovely!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Its about time!
She's SO pretty


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

What a gorgeous little birdie! And she has a palace of a cage


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

beautiful 
i've been looking at that cage for my babies


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is stunning









I love love love her cheek patches!
They are so unique


----------

